# Tips on de-yellowing headlight lenses?



## Phattiremike (May 27, 2018)

I have clear head light lenses for the jet rocket headlight, they have yellowed over the years, is there a way to safely get them back to clear presentable condition?

Mike


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Phattiremike (May 27, 2018)

Have you tried either?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 27, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> I have clear head light lenses for the jet rocket headlight, they have yellowed over the years, is there a way to safely get them back to clear presentable condition?
> 
> Mike



YOU MEAN PATINA!
PATINA GOOD ON ORIGINAL UNRESTORED BIKE!


----------



## Phattiremike (May 27, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> YOU MEAN PATINA!
> PATINA GOOD ON ORIGINAL UNRESTORED BIKE!



Agree Wes but I need it sparkling clean for a sparkling clean Bowden!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 27, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Have you tried either?




Yeah meguiars. Handy stuff. I think you’ll be pleased with the results, pretty hard to goof it up.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 27, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Agree Wes but I need it sparkling clean for a sparkling clean Bowden!



I DID NOT REALIZE THE LENS WERE ON THE BOWDEN!
THEY MAY BE CELLULOID, WHICH IS VERY FRAGILE! 
HANDLE WITH CARE!
GOOD LUCK AND ENJOY!


----------



## Phattiremike (May 27, 2018)

Wes, the lens is for a delta jet rocket head light I want to install on the handle bars,not those lenses on the Bowen.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 27, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah meguiars. Handy stuff. I think you’ll be pleased with the results, pretty hard to goof it up.



I gave it a go and it cleaned up well, I’ll re-apply more tomorrow.


----------



## Hammer (May 31, 2018)

Nice, thanks for the before and after, I'll definitely have to pick a bottle up to add to my cleaning & polishing chemicals 

Aaron


----------



## TieDye (Sep 18, 2018)

Rubbing alcohol sometimes gets the yellow off.  So does Novus plastic polish. I have used Wesley's Bleach White too and had good results.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 10, 2019)

This may sound strange but I have used Simichrome metal polish on deeply scratched or horribly hazed plastic and it comes out looking brand new. It's also a GREAT metal polish!
Also, it you have a nice shiny paint and you want it to look older, it works great for "Ageing" fresh paint.


----------

